# Dringende Fragen zum Schein aus Brandenburg



## luegi18 (2. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich soll für meinen Kumpel mal Fragen, da ich ehrlich gesagt davon keine Ahnung habe! 
Also er will dieses Jahr noch den Schein machen aber bei uns gibt es keine Lehrgänge mehr! 
Da wir nicht weit von brandenburg weg wohnen kam er auf die idee ihn dort zu machen.
Also die frage ist muss dort ein Kurs besucht werden oder kann man dort nur die Prüfung machen? 
Und dann ist das wegen dem Verein, mit dem Lappen aus brandenburg kann er dann auch einen heimischen verein Beitreten?

Danke schonmal

LG stefan


----------



## Micha:R (2. November 2008)

*AW: Dringende Fragen zum Schein aus Brandenburg*

also  soweit ich  weiß  muss nen  lehrgang gemacht werden  vor der prüfung ,  so  is es zumindest in sachsen anhalt .  Und mit dem verein dürfte eigentlich kein problem  sein da ihr ja auch  sicha aus der brandenburgischen region kommt . Falls ich  falsch liege  verbessert mich   aber ich  glaub das dürfte alles soweit passen .


----------



## luegi18 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Dringende Fragen zum Schein aus Brandenburg*

Also kommen aus Sachsen, aber brandenburg ist nur eine halbe Stunde entfernt!


----------



## Micha:R (2. November 2008)

*AW: Dringende Fragen zum Schein aus Brandenburg*

hmmm   ich  weiß  wenn man dann im dav is kann man für nen geringen betrag  ne zusatzkarte für andere bundesländer  erwerben.   aber  eigentlich  müsste es machbar sein den schein in brandenburg zu machen und dann  mit der  urkunde kannste in sachsen  zur fischereibehörde gehen und ihn beantragen    falls ich  da  falsch liege verbessert mich


----------



## Locke4865 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Dringende Fragen zum Schein aus Brandenburg*

Der Fischereischein muß im Land des ersten Wohnsitzes abgelegt werden 
im Board gabs mal eine ähnlich Frage glaub Thüringer die in Mek-Pomm die Prüfung gemacht haben 
und *keine *Scheine erhaltnen haben in Thüringen 
also besser mal in Königswartha nachfragen bevor man nach Brandenburg zur Prüfung geht
ich denke mal das du aus der DD Ecke kommst versuchs mal hier
http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/ auf Lehrgänge klicken
und hier http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/de/wu/Landwirtschaft/5_3062.htm
 bei Merkblatt

Jens


----------

